

The Nature of Computer Programming - wumi
http://farmerandfarmer.org/mastery/programming.html

======
enroxorz
Programming, as it stands today, exists in two forms. There are those that
program just do it for the cash and there are those that do it for the love of
the art. Code is the spell, the text editor is the wand, and the programmer is
the magician.

